
Cooking with Science at the Home Food Lab Project - basileafe
https://www.urbancottage.net
======
basileafe
Pasta is a wonderful food to cook and joy to eat. Everyone loves it, specially
children. It is winning ticket to kids heart. It is my food to go when I had
no idea to cook. With some dried pasta and coloured thick liquid (tomato
sauce, pesto, white cream), and happy live. Cooking it is easy and straight
forward.

You need to be mindful with few steps while cooking pasta. It is not about
ingredients as much as the method to achieve what you desire.

I started with a plan. I wanted to feed the children more veggies “hidden” in
the sauce. This plan allowed me to be creative and add as much vegetables as I
wanted, as long as it “taste and looks” like tomato sauce. Challenge is on

As always “Mise en place” which is a French culinary phrase means, everything
in its place. So, on my cutting board I gathered all ingredients that I
thought it will play well together.

Dried pasta. Green and black olives. Green onion. Garlic. Onion. Tomato paste.
Parsley. Carrot. Zucchini. Broccoli stem. Lemon. White cabbage. And but not
showing (Red chilli. Ginger powder. Coriander powder. Can of Sardine).

As I mentioned above when it comes to pasta, there are few rules you have to
be mindful of.

Let us cover most of them from ingredient and science perspectives.

TIME

Dried pasta takes 8-10 minutes to cook in boiling water. More time will break
the pasta and become mushy. Let us jump on boiling pasta timeline to
understand what happens:

0 minute mark: Dry pasta made of wheat and it forms a network of glutens.
Cooking breaks down this network.

.....

The rest of article at our website [https://www.urbancottage.net/the-home-
food-lab-project/pasta...](https://www.urbancottage.net/the-home-food-lab-
project/pasta-with-veggies-red-sauce)

Look forward for your feedback...

Cheers

